# Rain



## casa1970 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi does any one when it's going to rain as my bore has dried up


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Only Jesus Christ and Allah know that at the moment


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

This is the link to the Instituto de Meteorologia (Portuguese Met Office), no rain forecast anywhere in Portugal during the next 10 days unfortunately! 

http://www.meteo.pt/en/cidadeprev10dias.jsp


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

casa1970 said:


> Hi does any one when it's going to rain as my bore has dried up


You shouldn't have married him.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

silvers said:


> You shouldn't have married him.


Oh my but that made me laugh! 

Actually, to hell with the rain can someone pleeeease tell me when this damn winter is going to end?

I endured an extra cold African winter and then moved to Portugal and walked slap bang into the coldest one thay'd had in donkey's years and now yearn to feel hot sun on my back again!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Two more weeks then sunshine all the way.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I do hope so!


----------

